# CMH



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

How many of you are not opting for CMH because they're now affiliated with NUMS and not UHS anymore?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

why is the form not being saved


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

is sat 2 compulsory for admission in cmh?? please tell me


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> is sat 2 compulsory for admission in cmh?? please tell me


Sat 2 is not compulsory.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

then why the candidates applying on the basis of sat 2 are on top in last year merit list


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nimra khan said:


> then why the candidates applying on the basis of sat 2 are on top in last year merit list



That's not because SAT II is compulsory and when they gave SAT II they came out on top. The reason is that their SAT II grades were probably good or their entry test grades were excellent.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Anonymous111 said:


> How many of you are not opting for CMH because they're now affiliated with NUMS and not UHS anymore?


Same question...i m confused whether to apply r not 

- - - Updated - - -



Feline said:


> That's not because SAT II is compulsory and when they gave SAT II they came out on top. The reason is that their SAT II grades were probably good or their entry test grades were excellent.


Is is true that they prefer students with SAT 2 rather than mcat???


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

The reason why SAT 2 students succeed in securing admission is because SAT 2 is way easier than the MCAT. This allows many students to attain high scores and that's why the merit increases. They don't prefer students that give SAT 2. It's just, the students that do give it end up scoring well and getting a higher aggregate.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> The reason why SAT 2 students succeed in securing admission is because SAT 2 is way easier than the MCAT. This allows many students to attain high scores and that's why the merit increases. They don't prefer students that give SAT 2. It's just, the students that do give it end up scoring well and getting a higher aggregate.


have you given the sat 2


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I actually registered for the 3rd of October, but ended up not giving it due to some health issues.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Will you guys be applying to Cmh on SAT base or nums entry test?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

what will be the merit of cmh this year? any idea


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> what will be the merit of cmh this year? any idea


Most probably higher than previous year as NUMS will be far better than UHS..


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

I think it'll end on 85% again. Are you applying on SAT basis?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

no on mcat base

- - - Updated - - -

so what will be the aggregate formula this year for cmh??

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> what will be the merit of cmh this year? any idea


National University of Medical Sciences..


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

Virus said:


> Most probably higher than previous year as NUMS will be far better than UHS..


so cmh will not consider uhs marks this year??


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> Virus said:
> 
> 
> > Most probably higher than previous year as NUMS will be far better than UHS..
> ...


Not yet decided by administration..


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> The reason why SAT 2 students succeed in securing admission is because SAT 2 is way easier than the MCAT. This allows many students to attain high scores and that's why the merit increases. They don't prefer students that give SAT 2. It's just, the students that do give it end up scoring well and getting a higher aggregate.


Well If It would've been this easier we would expect more of fsc students to be giving the Subject SAT's.It's a mere Illusion of yours that they are much easier.Basically SAT 2 is the form of MCAT for A level background students,Just as well as the fsc students perform on the MCAT so do the A level students on the SAT's.Rarely do fsc students go for SAT because it's actually different from the type of learning they're made to do at fsc.
You can't just simply think of it as easy,you might rather like to say that students scoring good at Subject SAT's have really good IQ's.Had the Subject SAT's been that easier they wouldn't have been appreciated Internationally as a medium for getting student admissions to colleges.There is a difference.
And well I must say,They don't prefer more of students with SAT 2 because these are the students for whom the scope for applying to international colleges is wider,So basically by doing so they're just making more of seats for their Local fsc students,So that the scope for admissions of Fsc students could just be much brighter within Pakistan.
I must say that you're way too good at studies to find SAT 2's that easy or is it that you're an A level student maybe that could be why you would find it way easier than the MCAT because MCAT is a whole different phase for the Alevel students so they'd rather think of giving SAT's as the SAT's are their 'Type' of tests thus finding them much easier?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Absolutely. I could not agree with you any more on what you said. It's a mere misconception of fsc students. SAT is basically American MCAT.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

The reason SAT2 appears easy to many students is the way it is scored and how it is curved. It is fairly easy to score 500 and difficult to score 600 and very difficult to score 700 and out of hundred's and thousands of students from all over the world who take SAT 2's, only a few hundred score 800 every year in 3 subjects. However, if you are a very good student and have clear concepts, you can also easily score around 700 with little preparation.

The scoring is from 200 to 800 and even if you miss like 45 out of 85 questions you can score 500, however as go higher the plot thickens. When you are in lower half each missed question can hit you like 5 points but if you are in 700 club, each missed question can knock you down 20 points. (this is just an example, not exact numbers as each test has different curve and different number of questions). The reason I am explaining this is because some students study a bit and score 500 out of 800 and assume, going higher will be just a bit more effort, but its not. Air is thick on top of mountain.

The main advantage in giving SAT 2 subject tests is that it is offered 6 times a year internationally (perhaps same # of times in Pakistan). So if you do badly, you can take it again after 2 months. Also the SAT 2 practice test scores are very close to what you will get, take a practice test and gauge yourself, just don't count on improving the score unless you are willing to put in lot of hard work. If you put in the work, anything can be achieved.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

mehreen mazhar said:


> Well If It would've been this easier we would expect more of fsc students to be giving the Subject SAT's.It's a mere Illusion of yours that they are much easier.Basically SAT 2 is the form of MCAT for A level background students,Just as well as the fsc students perform on the MCAT so do the A level students on the SAT's.Rarely do fsc students go for SAT because it's actually different from the type of learning they're made to do at fsc.
> You can't just simply think of it as easy,you might rather like to say that students scoring good at Subject SAT's have really good IQ's.Had the Subject SAT's been that easier they wouldn't have been appreciated Internationally as a medium for getting student admissions to colleges.There is a difference.
> And well I must say,They don't prefer more of students with SAT 2 because these are the students for whom the scope for applying to international colleges is wider,So basically by doing so they're just making more of seats for their Local fsc students,So that the scope for admissions of Fsc students could just be much brighter within Pakistan.
> I must say that you're way too good at studies to find SAT 2's that easy or is it that you're an A level student maybe that could be why you would find it way easier than the MCAT because MCAT is a whole different phase for the Alevel students so they'd rather think of giving SAT's as the SAT's are their 'Type' of tests thus finding them much easier?


First of all, have you even seen the SAT books? The total syllabus for the SAT is literally half of the syllabus for FSC or A levels. Secondly, the SAT has more FSC topics than A levels. If anyone disagrees, they should first pick up a Barron's or Princeton review and then come talk to me. Thirdly, the SAT is more reminiscent of O levels or Matric. THAT is why the SAT is easy. It tests basic concepts of science, as compared to the A level or FSC exams which test more advanced concepts. 

The SAT scores are calculated by a formula where by you land in a certain range. This increases the chances for a better score. Just ask someone who has actually given SAT II and they will testify to the fact, that it is indeed very basic as compared to the UHS MCAT. Why do you think people that have terrible MCAT scores, end up getting amazing SAT II scores for CMH by studying for a mere 2-3 weeks? This is regardless of whether they are A level or FSC students.


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

*SAT For CMH*

when is thet latest time i can sit in SAT that cmh will consider?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

essay13 said:


> when is thet latest time i can sit in SAT that cmh will consider?


The 7th of November. I'm not sure what the dates are for CMH though.


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> The 7th of November. I'm not sure what the dates are for CMH though.


thank you! Can you please find out i live in KPK so i dont know much about cmh :/


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Even if you sit in the next SAT session, the merit list of cmh will be published before your SAT results do. Only those students who gave SAT on 3rd Oct and before can be considered for admission on the basis of SAT. I confirmed with the admission cell.


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anonymous111 said:


> Even if you sit in the next SAT session, the merit list of cmh will be published before your SAT results do. Only those students who gave SAT on 3rd Oct and before can be considered for admission on the basis of SAT. I confirmed with the admission cell.


oh okay .. thanks :/


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Aren't you applying anywhere else that doesn't require SAT?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

How to prepare for SAT 2 ? Syllabus guide ?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Malyash said:


> How to prepare for SAT 2 ? Syllabus guide ?


Get the latest editions of the Barron's SAT subject books. One book for each subject. You can torrent past papers. Do the questions in Barron's but keep in mind that those are harder than what actually comes on the test.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Woah thats way fast btw i am an fsc student i have 987 marks in fsc but 882 marks in mcat with an agg of 84.09. I don't want to do bds. And on the other side I don't have any idea about SAT 2. And know i get to know about it through this forum which is absolutely late. Am planning to apply in CMH with sat 2. Can you tell in detail that what is actually SAT 2 ? I'll be thankfull


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Before registering for SAT, call the admission office if they'll be accepting SAT scores that late.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Malyash said:


> Woah thats way fast btw i am an fsc student i have 987 marks in fsc but 882 marks in mcat with an agg of 84.09. I don't want to do bds. And on the other side I don't have any idea about SAT 2. And know i get to know about it through this forum which is absolutely late. Am planning to apply in CMH with sat 2. Can you tell in detail that what is actually SAT 2 ? I'll be thankfull


To be honest, it is too late to give SAT II if you want to apply to CMH this year. On the bright side though, you have a really good aggregate and if you manage to do well on the NUMS test you'll have a very good chance. 

If you still want to apply on SAT basis here's a link to answer all your queries: 
https://sat.collegeboard.org/about-tests/sat/faq

In a nutshell, SAT II is a multiple choice exam. You'll get 1 hour per section i.e Physics, Chemistry and Biology. If your'e done with FSC or A levels SAT 2 shouldn't be too much of an issue. Almost every student I've talked to has said it is basic O level concepts. I've found matric goes in a little more detail with the same topics so it should be easy for someone with that background as well. There are some topics exclusive to the SAT but nothing that the Barron's or Princeton review won't cover.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

SAT 2 is valid for 2 years,says so on the cmh website


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

But they saying on their website 
UHS + NUMS = aptitude which is 50%. 
But whats the percentage of UHS in this 50 % :-/


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

though they havent decided yet but i think it might be the same as last year
UHS= 37.5%
NUMS/APPTITUDE= 12.5 %
i think so
im not sure
have you given the sat ?


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> First of all, have you even seen the SAT books? The total syllabus for the SAT is literally half of the syllabus for FSC or A levels. Secondly, the SAT has more FSC topics than A levels. If anyone disagrees, they should first pick up a Barron's or Princeton review and then come talk to me. Thirdly, the SAT is more reminiscent of O levels or Matric. THAT is why the SAT is easy. It tests basic concepts of science, as compared to the A level or FSC exams which test more advanced concepts.
> 
> The SAT scores are calculated by a formula where by you land in a certain range. This increases the chances for a better score. Just ask someone who has actually given SAT II and they will testify to the fact, that it is indeed very basic as compared to the UHS MCAT. Why do you think people that have terrible MCAT scores, end up getting amazing SAT II scores for CMH by studying for a mere 2-3 weeks? This is regardless of whether they are A level or FSC students.


Oh God ! What a mess you are.
So,I must introduce to you myself,I'm someone who has scored 2220/2400 after appearing for 3 Of my subject SAT's.Maybe it's you who needs to see the books.I know much better than a person like you who hasn't even appeared,Let Alone even if you have seen the books.What's in the books ? Appear in and score higher then I might consider talking to you worthy enough,You just can't rely on what you've heard of from people around you.,Everybody has got their own opinion.You might like to keep your viewpoint with yourself,It's rather discouraging.They're ain't a legit enough reason in your argument that I find worthy enough to understand your reason behind such an opinion,It's Just sort of more blabbering,I'm sorry.
All of what I see is a mere delusion of yours thus yours are just false arguments.I wouldn't say any much more.
To all the others,I'm here to make you guys aware that the Subject SATs aren't what this guy thinks of them as,It's just a single point of view,So you guys don't have to set your point of views alike.
- Just to make it more clear to everyone about who I am to say such I am a distinction scorer for Biology and Chemistry at A levels,So my arguments aren't baseless,I know what the A level stuff is like and how you do WORK to score good at SATs as well as the A levels. Also,I believe the pakistani Fsc system would be difficult in it's own way for the students here thus by no means my arguments are targeting any such thoughts.
I was just here to stand against a belief that was much contrary to the actual.
Good Day everyone  !


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> First of all, have you even seen the SAT books? The total syllabus for the SAT is literally half of the syllabus for FSC or A levels. Secondly, the SAT has more FSC topics than A levels. If anyone disagrees, they should first pick up a Barron's or Princeton review and then come talk to me. Thirdly, the SAT is more reminiscent of O levels or Matric. THAT is why the SAT is easy. It tests basic concepts of science, as compared to the A level or FSC exams which test more advanced concepts.
> 
> The SAT scores are calculated by a formula where by you land in a certain range. This increases the chances for a better score. Just ask someone who has actually given SAT II and they will testify to the fact, that it is indeed very basic as compared to the UHS MCAT. Why do you think people that have terrible MCAT scores, end up getting amazing SAT II scores for CMH by studying for a mere 2-3 weeks? This is regardless of whether they are A level or FSC students.


I will not give you a long reply as Mehreen above has given you an answer but considering you asking me if I have seen books, I have given Sat 2's in Maths, Bio and French subject tests. I still need to give Chemistry. I also have given SAT1 and ACT. Instead of looking at stats of handful of people who score good, why don't you wonder why an overwhelming majority cannot score above above 2000 range in 3 subjects.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

mehreen mazhar said:


> Oh God ! What a mess you are.
> So,I must introduce to you myself,I'm someone who has scored 2220/2400 after appearing for 3 Of my subject SAT's.Maybe it's you who needs to see the books.I know much better than a person like you who hasn't even appeared,Let Alone even if you have seen the books.What's in the books ? Appear in and score higher then I might consider talking to you worthy enough,You just can't rely on what you've heard of from people around you.,Everybody has got their own opinion.You might like to keep your viewpoint with yourself,It's rather discouraging.They're ain't a legit enough reason in your argument that I find worthy enough to understand your reason behind such an opinion,It's Just sort of more blabbering,I'm sorry.
> All of what I see is a mere delusion of yours thus yours are just false arguments.I wouldn't say any much more.
> To all the others,I'm here to make you guys aware that the Subject SATs aren't what this guy thinks of them as,It's just a single point of view,So you guys don't have to set your point of views alike.
> ...


i completely agree with you as well
i also have given SAT 2 as well and scored 2110
and let me enlighten everyone here, SAT 2 is no walk in the park.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay, okay. I did study for the SAT, I just couldn't appear, as I have said before. I apologize if my tone bothered you all. I was just giving my point of view. Anyone on this thread that wants to give the SAT should look at the books themselves and verify any info given to them. 

I respect all of you as you have been on this thread longer and have been a big help around here. I was just stating my experience and trying to help in what ever way I could. Again, I apologize for any incorrect info provided and inappropriate tone used. However, I will say you shouldn't go on a full blown rant if someone has an experience or opinion contrary to yours. Being a bit nicer will be appreciated. 

I still stand by everything I have said. The SAT may not be a walk in the park but it is most certainly much easier than the MCAT.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> Okay, okay. I did study for the SAT, I just couldn't appear, as I have said before. I apologize if my tone bothered you all. I was just giving my point of view. Anyone on this thread that wants to give the SAT should look at the books themselves and verify any info given to them.
> 
> I respect all of you as you have been on this thread longer and have been a big help around here. I was just stating my experience and trying to help in what ever way I could. Again, I apologize for any incorrect info provided and inappropriate tone used. However, I will say you shouldn't go on a full blown rant if someone has an experience or opinion contrary to yours. Being a bit nicer will be appreciated.
> 
> I still stand by everything I have said. The SAT may not be a walk in the park but it is most certainly much easier than the MCAT.


We are glad you are able to help other students but I think if you tell other people who have taken SAT2 "have you ever even seen the SAT books" and say "being a bit nicer will be appreciated", it will not go hand in hand. 
Some people can find SAT 2 or MCAT easier, some find Physics SAT 2 easy and some find it hard and takes Maths. Differs from person to person. The fact is any of these exams including MCAT, very few percentage score more then 85%, which is considered a competitive score.
By stating most people can get easily a competitive score in SAT2 easily, when results and numbers don't match would be an incorrect statement.

I still suggest everyone who has a choice to take SAT2 instead of MCAT, not because it is easy but because you can take it 6 times a year so you can gauge your weak area's, work hard and reappear. Don't have that luxury with MCAT (the Pakistani MCAT, not US)


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> Okay, okay. I did study for the SAT, I just couldn't appear, as I have said before. I apologize if my tone bothered you all. I was just giving my point of view. Anyone on this thread that wants to give the SAT should look at the books themselves and verify any info given to them.
> 
> I respect all of you as you have been on this thread longer and have been a big help around here. I was just stating my experience and trying to help in what ever way I could. Again, I apologize for any incorrect info provided and inappropriate tone used. However, I will say you shouldn't go on a full blown rant if someone has an experience or opinion contrary to yours. Being a bit nicer will be appreciated.
> 
> I still stand by everything I have said. The SAT may not be a walk in the park but it is most certainly much easier than the MCAT.


I agree with what uve said ..... SAT is wayyyyyyyyy easier than MCAT if COMPARED!!


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

escalations said:


> We are glad you are able to help other students but I think if you tell other people who have taken SAT2 "have you ever even seen the SAT books" and say "being a bit nicer will be appreciated", it will not go hand in hand.
> Some people can find SAT 2 or MCAT easier, some find Physics SAT 2 easy and some find it hard and takes Maths. Differs from person to person. The fact is any of these exams including MCAT, very few percentage score more then 85%, which is considered a competitive score.
> By stating most people can get easily a competitive score in SAT2 easily, when results and numbers don't match would be an incorrect statement.
> 
> I still suggest everyone who has a choice to take SAT2 instead of MCAT, not because it is easy but because you can take it 6 times a year so you can gauge your weak area's, work hard and reappear. Don't have that luxury with MCAT (the Pakistani MCAT, not US)


Differing point of views are fine. As I have said everyone should verify the info for themselves. 

Secondly, I did apologize for my tone. I was rude, I admitted to it and will choose my words wisely from now on. 

I still do believe you could be a bit nicer. One line should not elicit a full blown post on how the other person is a complete idiot. Pointing out where I was wrong was enough humiliation, in my opinion. This is regarding Mehreen's post in particular.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> Differing point of views are fine. As I have said everyone should verify the info for themselves.
> 
> Secondly, I did apologize for my tone. I was rude, I admitted to it and will choose my words wisely from now on.
> 
> I still do believe you could be a bit nicer. One line should not elicit a full blown post on how the other person is a complete idiot. Pointing out where I was wrong was enough humiliation, in my opinion. This is regarding Mehreen's post in particular.


Appreciate your apology and I also do apologize if anything I said was offensive to you. I think Mehreen was nice enough to intervene as you had made a personal comment but hers and mine intentions were always that we didn't want students to think there is an easy way out and for them and to understand SAT scoring methodology. In short, there are no short cuts, one has to work hard and do well in exams. Let us put disagreements behind and be friends and hope we all do good in our admissions process and and as well help others.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

escalations said:


> Appreciate your apology and I also do apologize if anything I said was offensive to you. I think Mehreen was nice enough to intervene as you had made a personal comment but hers and mine intentions were always that we didn't want students to think there is an easy way out and for them and to understand SAT scoring methodology. In short, there are no short cuts, one has to work hard and do well in exams. Let us put disagreements behind and be friends and hope we all do good in our admissions process and and as well help others.


I totally agree. The SAT is a different test than what FSC or A level students are used to and there is no special weightage given to biology, so you can't make up for poor physics or chemistry concepts. To get scores anywhere near what you guys have, one would obviously have to WORK for it. You can't just cruise your way through and think you'll get 2000+ 

Best of luck for your endeavors man and keep up the detailed insights you give on this thread. Been learning a lot from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

I would agree. Sat is definitely no walk in the park but it is definitely easier than Mcat. I was having my cies in may and gave sat as a try and without studying I managed to get 500 and above in all three and I thought hey if I actually study I can score an 800. But I was highly mistaken I was preparing for the 3rd Oct SAT for shifa need 650 and above and let me tell you it was tough. I did the book and did the practice tests in the last 2 days and I couldn't get 650. I literally couldn't and then did a few tests and managed to get some where and I'm still panicked about what I'll get as my admission depends on it. Mcat is tough and so is SAT but SAT with the right understanding and work is achievable I feel but definitely not easy. Just and opinion! It's a free country  not looking to pick a fight.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

MCAT is a once in year examination and is only valid for the same year while SAT 2 can be given anytime, subject tests can be given separately and have a much longer validity period. MCAT is a competitive exam and SAT 2 is based on a curve. 

I think, for admissions only MCAT should be followed as with all the other countries, to respect our MCAT. Do you see students getting into Medical Schools in USA, UK or Australia on SAT 2 or any exam that can be given anytime? No! They respect their American MCAT, UKCAT etc. Pakistan has a rubbishly flawed education system, to be honest.

The simple point being, THERE IS A REASON WHY MCATs ARE A "ONCE IN A YEAR" EXAMINATION, all over the world. SAT 2 simply kills the competitiveness of the admission process in Medicine. 

If you ask me, I would blindly admit a 880 on MCAT over 2300 on SAT 2, why? Because of the sheer competiveness of the MCAT, the pressure of that exam and for the respect. As far as SAT 2 is concerned, I cannot even tell how many attempts the candidate has had, to achieve that 2300, may be all he did for 2 years was give SAT 2 repetitively, I just don't know. 

I also disrespect those colleges which take admissions on "Open Merit Seats" (not foreign seats) on the basis of SAT 2 and disrespect the MCAT and in the end, just KILL THE NATIONAL MERIT because there is simply no scale to which you can weigh the SAT 2 competitively and relatively.

- - - Updated - - -

You cannot even weigh the SAT 2 against the MCAT. There is just no co relation between these two and in the end, it's the merit that is seriously messed up.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

Hahah.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't have much to say on this as its pointless to argue with information that is outdated, but if someone is telling people here that the USA MCAT can only be taken once a year, they are ill-informed. It is offered several times a year and any student can take it 3 times a year on a variety of different dates. Anyone can verify from AAMC web site.


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys I was just wondering if CMH is not longer affiliated with UHS how come they'll take Their test scores. And even if they do what is the weightage of MCAT or SAT 2 
Because my MCAT were not that amazing 
My O level equilence is 85% 
And my A level equilence is 78.28%
What are my chances 
Your help will greatly be appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

The whole weightage thing hasn't been announced yet and also this year Cmh isn't considering the MCAT scores anymore .. For those on LOCAL seat,they'd have to give a Cmh aptitude test this time that has got 100 MCQs which is being expected to carry a lot of weightage ( might be 40/50 % ) and I must tell you even if they say they gonna give A level topics,don't go for it,These topics are actually those which are mutual between fsc and A level syllabuses.So,Basically start cramming the fsc stuff,The tests are always from their books ! 
Good Luck !


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> I don't have much to say on this as its pointless to argue with information that is outdated, but if someone is telling people here that the USA MCAT can only be taken once a year, they are ill-informed. It is offered several times a year and any student can take it 3 times a year on a variety of different dates. Anyone can verify from AAMC web site.



GAMSAT is the official MCAT of Australia, Ireland and UK and it is taken ONCE IN A YEAR, not year around and, pardon me with American MCAT, yes it can be taken anytime of the year, but the point I was raising was its competitiveness and relativity. Also that, MCAT are composite examinations and not like SAT 2 Subject Tests that can be separately taken anytime. And, in America Medical and Dental schools only accept ONE entry exam and that is AAMC MCAT, it is a competitive and relative exam nonetheless. And, the reason the American MCAT is not a one time exam like all its equivalent countries is because the country is too big to simultaneously conduct an examination and the number of candidates appearing these days is just too high. It used to be a Once in a Year Exam, years back.

- - - Updated - - -

So, just because in USA only the sole examination of entry is AAMC MCAT so, the competition gets streamlined and relative, unlike Pakistan where every province conducts its own MCAT, followed by universities conducting their own, some not conducting at all and some accepting the SAT 2, Foreign MCATs and some just don't even bother. Its a mess of an admission process, here in Pakistan. The merit just dies in all this mess.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

mehreen mazhar said:


> The whole weightage thing hasn't been announced yet and also this year Cmh isn't considering the MCAT scores anymore .. For those on LOCAL seat,they'd have to give a Cmh aptitude test this time that has got 100 MCQs which is being expected to carry a lot of weightage ( might be 40/50 % ) and I must tell you even if they say they gonna give A level topics,don't go for it,These topics are actually those which are mutual between fsc and A level syllabuses.So,Basically start cramming the fsc stuff,The tests are always from their books !
> Good Luck !


are you from cmh ?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

masterh said:


> Its a mess of an admission process, here in Pakistan. The merit just dies in all this mess.


I agree the admission system is a mess in Pakistan. The least that can be done is have at least one entrance exam or MCAT across all Medical colleges and have some uniformity. And if they can offer it overseas can ask foreign students to take it too.
USA being a big country can be an excuse for offering MCAT exam in multiple days, but it is not an excuse to let a student sit 3 times a year on any given dates so geography doesn't have anything to do with it. This is what they think is better. Similarly International students going to Australia can submit American MCAT instead of their local.
Having the ability to submit different dates and different sections of SAT can be overcome if the University chooses to do so. For example Aga Khan Medical college in Pakistan, Harvard and MIT in USA for undergrad admissions after high school let you submit scorechoice (different sections of SAT from different dates). However Yale wants entire testing history and wants to see how many times it has been repeated. Not that they don't use high scores but want to see if you just keep repeating or did you take it and then put in some work and scored higher next time. Because that is what is valued most.

So is Aga Khans or Harvard's philosophy superior or is it Yale? Is US method superior to allow students to take 3 MCAT's or is UK's better to allow just one. I don't think any of the above institutions are naive and all of them know what they are doing.
But coming back to reality, I agree it has to be one uniform exam across the country, not just province even if you can only take admission in your own province.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hh


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> I agree the admission system is a mess in Pakistan. The least that can be done is have at least one entrance exam or MCAT across all Medical colleges and have some uniformity. And if they can offer it overseas can ask foreign students to take it too.
> USA being a big country can be an excuse for offering MCAT exam in multiple days, but it is not an excuse to let a student sit 3 times a year on any given dates so geography doesn't have anything to do with it. This is what they think is better. Similarly International students going to Australia can submit American MCAT instead of their local.
> Having the ability to submit different dates and different sections of SAT can be overcome if the University chooses to do so. For example Aga Khan Medical college in Pakistan, Harvard and MIT in USA for undergrad admissions after high school let you submit scorechoice (different sections of SAT from different dates). However Yale wants entire testing history and wants to see how many times it has been repeated. Not that they don't use high scores but want to see if you just keep repeating or did you take it and then put in some work and scored higher next time. Because that is what is valued most.
> 
> ...


American universities unlike their counterparts take a holistic approach to admit students, its not just the scores; they consider factors such as extracurriculars, community service hours, genuine interest in the program applied, previous awards and achievements, etc. Scores are not the sole basis of admission in USA. People scoring 2400 on SAT 1 are usually rejected from all the top privates in USA, why? Because, they need all rounders rather than high scorers on tests. Hence, that is the reason why they don't sweat too much on the test scores. While, that is not true in Pakistan.

In Pakistan, admissions are just on the basis of scores, so the scores SHOULD BE relative just to ensure merit, and that can only be done if a SINGLE test is taken into consideration.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes, a test that is not completely copy and pasted from fsc books. MCAT wholly based on fsc books is a massive disadvantage for Alevels students and not one A level individual is admitted into a govt uni. I think it's fair enough is SAT is an option in Cmh then. More dreams of Alevel students are shattered than of fsc ones each year. Moreover, the equivalence issue is a further disadvantage, deducting marks for no reason. The govt is just attempting to discourage Alevels.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Anonymous111 said:


> Yes, a test that is not completely copy and pasted from fsc books. MCAT wholly based on fsc books is a massive disadvantage for Alevels students and not one A level individual is admitted into a govt uni. I think it's fair enough is SAT is an option in Cmh then. More dreams of Alevel students are shattered than of fsc ones each year. Moreover, the equivalence issue is a further disadvantage, deducting marks for no reason. The govt is just attempting to discourage Alevels.


That is what I am saying, there should be one test that gives everyone an equal opportunity. But, there should be a SINGLE test only i.e; a single door to entry/selection into any university. More the doors, more the mess. It is as simple as that. Neither SAT nor even the current MCAT format justifies admission into a medical college. 

We are probably the only country in the world, where every city has an education board, every university conducts its own test, and HEC considers everything. There cannot be a bigger mess than this in education, anywhere in the world. A Levels and regional boards should be abolished in favor of a UNIFIED Federal Board system, that will not only eradicate the class disparity in our country but will once and for all, streamline the process of admission into universities in our country. Because, where scores are considered everything, they should be relative i.e; tested from the same set of examinations. 

Example: You simply cannot compare the FSc marks of someone from Narowal Board to a student from Federal Board, and yet their FSc scores are considered relative and on the same scale. What a shame!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Preparing and giving the MCAT really made me see the reality behind the 'FSC' books. They are infact not at all complicated but are rather simple and Basic. The whole point of the MCAT is not to see which candidate has understood the concepts the most, but to see which of them apply their understandings well and dont crack under pressure with a mere 2 and a half hours with enough negative marking to screw up your future. I guess the govt discouraging A level students is their way of putting faith in the Pakistani system of secondary education. Furthermore Because there are more FSC students than A level students conducting separate tests for each sect is not at all practical. And if UHS implements Alevel topics in the MCAT the FSC students wont get them at all, they would rather see the majority rather than the minority.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

If you were given the option to choose between fsc or A levels, what would you have chosen to study after matric/olevels?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Moreover, to be honest, fsc books are not up to date. There's a change in A level syllabus after every few years. Plus I've seen fsc books. A lot and I mean it a lot of knowledge. One sentence ends abruptly stating the fact without any explanation and a completely new point begins in the next sentence without any relation to the first one.


----------



## Asma Rehman (Oct 17, 2015)

Can I get admission on sat2 basis with 80% aggregrate...any1 ..any idea plz???


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Anonymous111 said:


> If you were given the option to choose between fsc or A levels, what would you have chosen to study after matric/olevels?


I Would do FSC pre engineering if god gave me another chance. No high fees, no limited seats and most of all everyone gets in, public or private.

Change in FSC books is non existent. For a big but poor country like Pakistan there are simply no funds and no time to change the syllabus of FSC regularly. In Pakistan sudden change mostly leaves things in disaster, change should begin in the low levels first then gradually to higher levels until FSC.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

masterh said:


> That is what I am saying, there should be one test that gives everyone an equal opportunity. But, there should be a SINGLE test only i.e; a single door to entry/selection into any university. More the doors, more the mess. It is as simple as that. Neither SAT nor even the current MCAT format justifies admission into a medical college.
> 
> We are probably the only country in the world, where every city has an education board, every university conducts its own test, and HEC considers everything. There cannot be a bigger mess than this in education, anywhere in the world. A Levels and regional boards should be abolished in favor of a UNIFIED Federal Board system, that will not only eradicate the class disparity in our country but will once and for all, streamline the process of admission into universities in our country. Because, where scores are considered everything, they should be relative i.e; tested from the same set of examinations.
> 
> Example: You simply cannot compare the FSc marks of someone from Narowal Board to a student from Federal Board, and yet their FSc scores are considered relative and on the same scale. What a shame!


If you look at it carefully it is pretty much the same everywhere or at least in North America. In USA and Canada there are aprx 200 Medical Schools and the single most important factor is GPA (more then MCAT or EC's or Internship). Whether you have that GPA from Elpaso State University or Rice or MIT makes very little different. Perhaps the different between a 3.6 and 3.7. A student with a 3.8 GPA from University of Arkansas would fare better then A 3.3 Princeton if their MCAT scores are equal. However there is severe grade deflation in many Universities and that is why Pre med or Pre law students avoid them.
Secondly this whole holistic admission thing is not only to give some weightage to EC's but also to give some chance to disadvantaged, like Hispanics, Natives (usually Asians pay the price for it). Also it helps them to covet Legacy, donations and Athletes. 

It will be a very tough sell in Pakistan or anywhere to force Private Medical colleges to use a uniform system when they don't receive any government funding. Unless there is some public money doled out, there is no leverage. You push them into accepting some rules and they will start what is called the holistic admission process or giving numbers in interviews and tilt the balance in their own hand. It is not important if MCAT is more towards FSc or A level syllabus, what is important is that whether it covers the basics of all the subjects that will be taught in Med School and does it test enough reasoning, logical & critical thinking, ethics and language skills.

A system cannot be fair to begin with when the public education system is a mess. How can it be fair when the disparity in the level of education in Sarkari schools as compared to top notch high fee charging schools is so much different. On top of that there are hi-fi academies that majority of population cannot afford. There will always be disparity between public and private schools and the opportunities present for rich and poor but at least the standard of education in public/govt schools should be high enough to where students their have an equal shot or close to equal.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Anonymous111 said:


> Yes, a test that is not completely copy and pasted from fsc books. MCAT wholly based on fsc books is a massive disadvantage for Alevels students and not one A level individual is admitted into a govt uni. I think it's fair enough is SAT is an option in Cmh then. More dreams of Alevel students are shattered than of fsc ones each year. Moreover, the equivalence issue is a further disadvantage, deducting marks for no reason. The govt is just attempting to discourage Alevels.


no offence, but i just don't understand why all a level students are looking for excuses to complain

i know two guys who are in kemu right now, and one who is in rmc. all three were a level students. all three scored high on the uhs mcat, and got to govt. med colleges on open merit. another a level student on this thread has an aggregate of 89 right now

if anything, a level students are at an ADVANTAGE. conceptual learning comes in handy in the uhs mcat as well as in EVRYTHING ELSE.

oh and the mcat is NOT a "copy paste" of fsc. it also has a large number of conceptual a level style questions.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sure. 3 A level students out of a possible 100. That's not too bad is it? Plus my whole point was if the govt really want students to opt for fsc rather than Alevels, it's time that they raise the standard of education of federal and other boards.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

OH MY GOD, HAVE YOU EVEN GIVEN THE MCAT, CONCEPTUAL MY ***, MCAT IS COMPLETELY MEMORIZATION , im sorry but thats my point of view n mcat, after alevel exams, only one and a half month is left to prepare for the mcat, that's inhumane to say the least


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Anonymous111 said:


> Sure. 3 A level students out of a possible 100. That's not too bad is it? Plus my whole point was if the govt really want students to opt for fsc rather than Alevels, it's time that they raise the standard of education of federal and other boards.


"raise the standard of education" lol.

you alevel people seriously need to bring your head back to the ground


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes mate, because I'd rather prefer conceptual learning than memorization. My friends in fsc tell me fsc is all about cramming books which I believe is true. I've seen the books too. The standard of papers you guys get in board exams and how well you score merely dependa if you have gone through the book well enough. That's what I meant when I said the govt needs to raise standard of education. It's a pity if they're discouraging A level students who score less in MCAT. 
Do one thing. Download Cmh merit list 2014. Check the column in which SAT scores of students are mentioned. Alevel students got great scores while only one fsc student managed to score above 2100. SAT is highly conceptual. This is for all those as well who say that SAT is HALWAA


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

It is unfair for A levels because the highest we can score in FSC is 990/1100. A couple of my friends actually managed to achieve this feat (straight A*s in A levels and O levels) but they choked in the UHS MCAT and now they are either in a gap year or barely getting into private colleges. However, it is fair that FSC is given preference, because anywhere you go the country should and always will prefer its own educational system. 

It is right to say that the testing standard for FSC does not match A levels. No offence but the CIE has to implement percentile for a reason, because even the best can't get anywhere near 90 percent in an A level exam, it is darn right impossible. In my personal opinion, the standard of FSC testing does indeed need to be raised. We are falling behind in education quality around the world. Also, A levels either shouldn't be allowed in Pakistan or you should be told prior to joining any institute that does offer A levels that it won't be worth anything in Pakistan at all. 

Lastly, in my opinion the syllabus for FSC is a little more detailed as compared to A levels and I liked how the books went into depth. In fact I learned certain topics much better from FSC books. The only thing is, maybe they can organize the topics a little better and lower the ubiquitous grammar mistakes. A levels will be no better than FSC if the exam pattern is changed.


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

Any idea when the CMH test is, or will we find out when the form is printed ?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Roll no slips can be printed from 31st october to 5 nov and test will be help on 7 november


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks, btw are you applying for mbbs or bds , and on sat 2 basis or mcat ?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

I am applying for mbbs on mcat basis. :-| ik it's difficult to get there on mcat basis but hope is there


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

*Private College Admission 2015*

i have given sat 2 and i want admission on the basis of sat 2 in private colleges my percentage is 83.1352 so.....


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

So....... we fsc ones without sat, plus having low mcat scores are doomed to even think about cmh? Please some one confirm if they are giving that nums test , 50%. Because that's the one and only way i can save my a*** now. A confirmation would greatly motivate. Thanks In Advance !!!. Btw this thread escalated to some new levels of not staying on title


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes I agree! Can someone please confirm the weightage of NUMS test as it is not affiliated with UHS now.


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

my aggreg8 is 82.99
i have applied in cmh fmh smdc lmdc amdc
where my chances are best especially cmh
matric 970
fsc 947
uhs ET 865


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> So....... we fsc ones without sat, plus having low mcat scores are doomed to even think about cmh? Please some one confirm if they are giving that nums test , 50%. Because that's the one and only way i can save my a*** now. A confirmation would greatly motivate. Thanks In Advance !!!. Btw this thread escalated to some new levels of not staying on title


same boat as you bro....btw whats your aggregate


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Is 86% aggregate good enough to get in top 100? I'm worried as merit increases every year and last year Cmh's merit ended on 85


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> same boat as you bro....btw whats your aggregate


Lowwww man. 78% , I am applying on army seat. So hoping that nums test carries more weightage, so that i can bump my aggregate to 83% . That's what army seat reauires ( to my personal estimates)?....

- - - Updated - - -



Anonymous111 said:


> Is 86% aggregate good enough to get in top 100? I'm worried as merit increases every year and last year Cmh's merit ended on 85


Dude chill out. You gonna get in. Start prepin for treats and feasts. Let us worry.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey! What are you people filling in the online form of cmh lahore regarding , type of test ? It gives the option of UHS AND NTS fmdc. I have given both. So my question is: is it our choice ? because on their site it says uhs is mandatory. My aggregate with nts fmdc score is higher than uhs , thats why interested. My domicile is punjab.


----------



## Marias (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone above^
You cannot compare Fsc to A levels. These are two different education systems with different assessment style and syllabi.
The flaws in Fsc? Unfair checking. Cheating in the examination centers. Bribery. Old syllabus. But to call Fsc people Ratta-people who have no concepts is just wrong. They will learn things that way because that is exactly what the board asks them for. This is how the papers are checking. If something similar was asked in A levels they would do the same. And many people do that in Cies. O level islamiat, urdu and pk.studies is just that.
And the fsc people have 6 subjects a year while A level people have 3. Why is this not considered unfair when almost all of their A level equivalence is because of their O level result. Fsc students should have this advantage as well. Count the martic and exclude urdu English islamiat and pk.studeies from fsc course.
As far as mcat is concerned, A level students are at no disadvantage. Fsc students have to go through a level books as well. Physics mcat is purely conceptual and more like A levels. As far as bio is concerned it is and will be according to book lines because these are just facts that need to be learnt. A level bio mcqs are similar to this too!
people who did A levels are in kemu too and people with 1000+ in fsc are taking gap years too. Most of the A level students here could be in govt colleges too if only they spent time studying instead of why this is so unfair to them. And they had a choice. If they found it so unfair, they could have just switched to fsc after their O levels. Everyone above^
You cannot compare Fsc to A levels. These are two different education systems with different assessment style and syllabi.
The flaws in Fsc? Unfair checking. Cheating in the examination centers. Bribery. Old syllabus. But to call Fsc people Ratta-people who have no concepts is just wrong. They will learn things that way because that is exactly what the board asks them for. This is how the papers are checking. If something similar was asked in A levels they would do the same. And many people do that in Cies. O level islamiat, urdu and pk.studies is just that.
And the fsc people have 6 subjects a year while A level people have 3. Why is this not considered unfair when almost all of their A level equivalence is because of their O level result. Fsc students should have this advantage as well. Count the martic and exclude urdu English islamiat and pk.studeies from fsc course.
As far as mcat is concerned, A level students are at no disadvantage. Fsc students have to go through a level books as well. Physics mcat is purely conceptual and more like A levels. As far as bio is concerned it is and will be according to book lines because these are just facts that need to be learnt. A level bio mcqs are similar to this too!
people who did A levels are in kemu too and people with 1000+ in fsc are taking gap years too. Most of the A level students here could be in govt colleges too if only they spent time studying instead of why this is so unfair to them. And they had a choice. If they found it so unfair, they could have just switched to fsc after their O levels.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

There is cheating and bribery in every kind of exam. To say is Cies are completely fair is like saying Lahore is Paris.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> There is cheating and bribery in every kind of exam. To say is Cies are completely fair is like saying Lahore is Paris.


CIEs are fair.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i dont know what sort of attitudes these a levels ppl have!!! its just an intermediate exam! i myself did O levels with pretty great grades but i dint find the course or pattern of exam that tough that would make matric look like crap! you cant just rattify science subjects in any paper and as far as pak studies islamiat has concerned everyone rote learns those academy notes n marking schemes just like matric! plus how can you someone degrade fsc and stuff mind it that the paki docs who have made names in the US and current owners of hospitals and HODS in govt hospitals aint A levels stuff at all! plus statistically i HAVENT seen more than 20 30 ppl making it to uhs colleges if they were so CONCEPTUAL they could have gotten into KE and stuff its just a STATUS SYMBOL thats all

- - - Updated - - -

in A LEVELS they even give you a sheet having all the physics etc formulas you just have to put in the values while in FSC you have to learn each and every derivation n stuff! some fsc ppl might take the benefit of flaws by rote learning and getting good marks but every fsc guy aint A ROTE LEARNIN JABRONI

- - - Updated - - -

i havent really seen these beaconhouse and roots produce any great DOC OR ENGR OR CIVIL ADMIN OR ARMY GUY except PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE JABRONIS with their punk styles


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

haha DONE ?
koi nhin thora aur preach karlo aur bharras nikaal lo Fsc karke itna inferiority complex hogaya hai ke A levels ke naam par hi itni khujli ho rahi hai ? bichaarey yahaan bethey U.K ke education system compare kar rahi hain apney 2nd class system sey ? bassh karo yaar theek hai,buhut mahaan ho tum jo tumney fsc karliya,pakistani honey ka pura farz nibhaaya ab chup ho kar beth har kisii ko mat jhaarh apni parhaye har kisi ki apni choice hai jo chahey lein uss basis par tum kabhi kisi ko judge nhin kr sktey,tauba karo tum loug,sharam sey mar jao,Apni hi country mein logoun ko kaat te phir rahey ho tum barrey fsc wale ban kar ? pata nahi kiya keerey hai dimaagh mein,tang soch khud ki hai doosroun ko mat yeh sab sikhaao.
har system mein difficulty apney level ki rakhi hai,tumharey paki. system mein damagh ki memory ko challenge kiya jaata hai baaqi U.K/U.S waaley damagh ki soochney ki abillity par zourr daaltey hain seedhi baat hai ab tum chahey formula sheet ke roney rotey raho.
aur akeley terey paki. docs hi nhin hai har jagaan terey paki. docs sey ziada tu saari duniya mein indian barrey authority levels par hain tu kiya ab woh roney royein ke unka educations sytem tum pakistaniyoun sey acha hai ? aur yeh apni counting apney paas rakh saarey A level waaloun ko tere kemu mein hi nhin ghussna hota unhey tu london ke imprerial college,harvard aur cambridge jaisi uni's bhi jana hota hai tu ab tu wahaan beth kar counting kar kitney alevels waley aatey hain un unis mein aur kitney fsc waaley theek hai ? akeley terey pakistan mein hi nahin hai universities aur jobs baaqi duniya mein bhi hain,wahaan sey bhi stats purey karlo.
Status ko ley kar Inferiority complex ka shikaar khud hai baaqi bakwaas jharrh raha hain janaab.
sorry to everyone out here,i wouldn't be replying back to him anymore,this was just a reply that he deserved to bring him back to where he belongs and that place is called the sane zone,right now he's in the insane one,poor guy,pity him,he's too good but just a bit of problem with the sort of thinking he's got


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*beti sahiba ill do USMLE and go to USA while youre just gonna WHINE and ***** and MOAN! IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINKKKK PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE JABRONIS YOU AINT NOTHIN BUT A WANNABE PIECE OF UK DOG WASHING CRAP*

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU AINT GOT FILTH WORTH TO GO TO HARVARD OR CAMBRIDGE YOU CRAPPY CRAP JABRONIS YOU CANT EVEN GET INTO SAHIWAL MEDICAL COLLEGE HAHAHAHAHAH AND EFFIN NOOB I HAVE DONE THAT FILTH USELESS EXAM *

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU JUST GET ADMITTED TO STREET UNIVERSITIES LIKE BPP UNIVERSITY THAT SOME ROOTS AND TREES IS ADVERTISIN CAMBRIDGE AND HARVARD DOESNT GIVE A ..... TO YOU *

- - - Updated - - -

*THEY JUST AS A SOURCE OF REVENUE TAKE SOME 40 50 K ADMISSION FEE AND NOOBIEST QUESTION THAT THEY EVEN PROVIDE THE FORMULAS TO SOLVE AND EVEN THOSE MARKS ARENT PERCENTAGE BUT PERCENTYLEEEE IN COMPARISON TO OTHER IF YOU JABRONIS HAD SO MUCH WORTH WHY DOES AKU ADMIT 90 PERCENT FSC PPL EH?????? NO ONE GIVES YOU GUYS A DAMN*

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU GUYS ARE JUST GONNA MOAAAAAAAAN AND WHINEEE FOR NOT GETTING INTO ANY GOOD MEDICAL SCHOOL WHILE FSC GUYS ARE GONNA DO USMLE AND PLABS AND SAUDIA EXAM AND ENJOY THEIR LIVES! TAKE THAT*

- - - Updated - - -

*KING EDWARD TERE JAISO KO LETA BHI NAHI HAI BETA TERE JAISO KO WAITERYYYY AUR ANGREZON K DOGGYS DHONEY AUR MBA KARNEY UK JANA PARTA HAI *

- - - Updated - - -

*HAHAHAH BUNCH OF PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE FILTH PUNKS WHOM BRITISH CALL *BLOODY PAKIS* AND TRUMP CALLS TO *KICK OUT EM**


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Hanya said:


> CIEs are fair.


Yeah, that's why every other day they are retaking an A level exam. Totally fair. Lahore IS Paris.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides, I don't get one thing. The main argument A level students have is 'we only build concepts. We can't memorize.'
Yet you can't solve MCQs which can't possibly be memory based in any way whatsoever. Tell me how you can memorize Physics or Chemistry? Biology isn't an entirely conceptual subject so don't even bring that argument up. If you'r concepts are THAT amazing, what even is the issue?
You're attempting to get into med school. I'll ask you how you utilize your 'concept making ability' and learn anatomy without memorizing anything. Not being able to memorize isn't really something to be proud of, to be honest. 
At the end of the day, you're all going to end up on a mnemonic site for anatomy so might as well stop pretending to be so conceptual and admit the MCQ test pretty much makes out a fair merit.


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Shane warney
The gif below is what I thought when I read your post

Its not that I always disagree with you it's just that you talk and convey your point in such a stupid way it makes me question if your mentally healthy.


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

guys don't be personal just read all coments first shane said what he think's he does't point outed any person he only said about educations but in the reply he got worst things which were wrong.
all members please share what you think in a good manners no one can attack anyone directly
help eachother God bless you


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

sania1 said:


> guys don't be personal just read all coments first shane said what he think's he does't point outed any person he only said about educations but in the reply he got worst things which were wrong.
> all members please share what you think in a good manners no one can attack anyone directly
> help eachother God bless you


Finally someone who is talking some sense and understands the eloquence of Shane Warney. God bless you

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> *beti sahiba ill do USMLE and go to USA while youre just gonna WHINE and ***** and MOAN! IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINKKKK PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE JABRONIS YOU AINT NOTHIN BUT A WANNABE PIECE OF UK DOG WASHING CRAP*
> ----------------
> *HAHAHAH BUNCH OF PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE FILTH PUNKS WHOM BRITISH CALL *BLOODY PAKIS* AND TRUMP CALLS TO *KICK OUT EM**


Your first and last line don't go together, the rest is a masterpiece and classic Shane Warney flipper like always. 
These above 2 can be a bit problematic. Trump wants to stop Muslims from entering, not kicking Muslim citizens out. So if he is elected and goes through with this, that USMLE you plan to do is not going to do much good.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

shane warney said:


> *beti sahiba ill do USMLE and go to USA while youre just gonna WHINE and ***** and MOAN! IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINKKKK PSEUDO AMERICAN WANNABE JABRONIS YOU AINT NOTHIN BUT A WANNABE PIECE OF UK DOG WASHING CRAP*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


WOW ! what a comeback,matlab there I am throwing him an answer for every of his illogical point and here he is .. 'wannabe wannabe jabronis jabronis pseudo people filth punks jabronis crappy crap' ? bassh beta you don't have to cry nomore,the amount of inferiority complex you've got is immense and is the major reason behind all your opinions,matlab kiya beta kisko dekh liya jo itna ro rahey ho,hum bicharey simple sey insaan hain tumharey hii society sey emerge honey waley,thora sa buhut thora sa status difference agaaya tu kiya ab tum aisey ro ro kar humein badnaam karogay anwienn aur khudko tasalliyan detey rahogay humein in naamoun sey pukaar pukaar ke ? stop being childish.
I mean who are you ? Ho koun bhaye tum humein yeh bataney waley ke we're craps,were dumb,we know nothing and we'll end-up being nowhere ? like Allah ne moun diya bolney ko tu kuch bhi bologay,kuch bhi type karogay ? kitna jaantey ho humein,unn thousands of logoun ko jo every year A'levels detey hain,kitna jaantey ho har insaan ke IQ ko ? kisne keh diya tum ****head ko ke hum naach gaa kar paper dey aatey hain,beta we struggle and work hard,Atleast every other paki. whose got a brain agrees ke fsc ka jo bhi syllabus ho it should have exams styled the way we guys do,Our exams are on a different level,we work for them we don't get free grades okay whatever facility they provide us with,Okay ? 
Acting like a child won't take you anywhere,It's like a child coming up and say 'tum loug ko cambridge nahin lega,harvard bhi nhin lega mera kemu bhi nhin lega,tum loug kuch nahin parrhtey,sirf mein acha hou aur hardworking bhi aur merey sab friends jo fsc karte hain tum sab jaahil ho,tumhey doggys dhoney houngey,pseudo wannabes' .. I mean give yourself a break and give us a break too,Beta,you don't know where we guys end up and you don't decide it either,So you don't tell us what we're gonna do in future,Better care about yours only.Idc if you do a usmle or whatever you never know if you're worthy enough to pass or there might be an A level guy who passes it and ends up in Usa,I mean yahaan beth kar khayaali pulao banatey raho,humein apney dimaagh mein jo samjahna hai samajhtey raho,aur bachoun ki tarhaan rotey raho yeh keh keh kar ke humara koi future nahin aur humney waiter ban'na hai,END OF THE DAY,tumharey kehney sey kuch nahin badalna har tarhaan ke loug har tarhaan ki fields mein pohanchtey hain,aur success unko milta hai jinko Allah dena chahey ab chahey woh koi fsc wala ho yah A levels,tum yahaan beth kar pagal banntey raho aur humein kehtey raho,Beshak tumhare jaisoun ka koi ilaaj nahi aur tumhari jaisi soch rakhne waaloun ka bhi. 
Good day everyone,I've said enough,I won't say anymore.  :thumbsup:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

hahahaha moan and whineee and *****hhhhhh all you want you effin piece of dog washing crap I HAVE DONE YOUR ****TY CAMBRIDGE EXAM BY THE WAY AND DONT WANNA GO INTO DETAILS BUT ALL YOU JABRONIS CAN DO IS WHINEEEE AND ***** ASSSSSHOLLLLEEESS CAMBRIDGE AND HARVARD? MA *SSSSS

- - - Updated - - -

*WHERE YOU END UP EHHHH YOU PIECE OF BLOODY BPP STREET UNIVERSITY TRASH? YOU GO TO SOME STREET *GALI GALI KHULLI HUI UNIVERSITY* YOU ****TTTTY AND DO WAITERRRRYYYY IN FAST FOOD REST TO BEAR YOUR EXPENSES AND LIKE I HAVE SAID I WOULD SURELY GET A RESIDENCY AND GREEN CARD AFTER USMLE BUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO EH???? JUST MOAANNNN AND *****HHHH ABOUT YOUR EFFIN INTERMEDIATE LEVEL CRAPPPP BLOOODY WANNABE PIECE OF TRAILER CAR TRASH*

- - - Updated - - -

*NO ONE GIVES YOU GUYS A FILTH WHETHER YOU GO TO UK USA NO HARVARD IS GOING TO GIVE YOU A DAMN! WHETHER K.E WHETHER NUST WHETHER AKU EVERYONE WILL TAKE FSC STUDENTS SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU CAN ROLL ALL YOU FILTH MARKING SCHEME FORMULA SHEET AND GO EFF YOURSELF BLOODY INTERMEDIATE PIECE OF CRAPPY CRAP *

- - - Updated - - -

*GO TO UK DO SOME WAITERINGGGG AND WASH THEIR FILTHY DISHES TO EARN SOME *PART TIME JOB* HAHAHA AS IF I DUNNO THE WORTH OF YOU *BLOODY PAKIIIS**

- - - Updated - - -

*EVEN MQM TARGET KILLERS GET ADMISSION INTO UK UNIVERSITIES AND KILL IMRAN FAROOQ *GALI MUHALLAY KI DO TAKAY KI UNIVERSITIES* SO WHAT MAKES YOU SO SPECIAL EH GOING TO SOME BPP UNIVERSITY EH *

- - - Updated - - -

*HAHA MOAN AND BITCCCHHH ALL YOU WANT AND BE A SELF PROCLAIMED SUPERIOR BUT NO ONES TAKIN YA *

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU AINT NOTHIN BUT A BLOODY WANNABE *


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

Poor guy,Doesn't have anything worth saying in return,Doesn't have a single strong point with himself,it's pointless arguing all he's got is a filthy mouth with which he barks and says abusive stuff to people and thinks that's an answer,Saying **** to others only proves your own worth,You're more of a douchebag trying to prove yourself with literally nothing to say but abusive stuff,Not a single worthy point you got which completely shows the amount of burn you're currently living with due to A level people you get to see everyday,you're more of a jealoused person wishing we A level people end up no where but brace yourself with the truth,A keyboard jihaadi like you sitting here saying abusive **** telling us we we're wannabes doesn't change the fact that we actually do end up achieving all of what we want around the world and not a single person gives a damn about what you think and what you expect us to do in future,We end up being the best we can and then Inshallah He is the one who is going to end up the way he wants others to and then he is the one who is going to moan and whine till his death comes and drags him to hell,Poor guy all his life he could spend happily appreciating others and getting the same in return but he rather chose to moan all-life long that others just won't ever get as successful as he would instead the fact turns out to be that others ended up being more successful than he could've thought of all his life.
BYE YOU FILTHY BAG OF CRAP,I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOU.AND DON'T YOU DARE AGAIN SAY THAT WE DON'T END UP IN MAJORITY PAKI. UNIS THE ONLY REASON WE DON'T IS THAT WE TAKE A LEVELS NOT TO APPLY IN PAKISTAN ONLY DOING A LEVELS MAKES US APPLICABLE WORLDWIDE,THE STATS. YOU PAKI'S COME UP WITH ARE THE ONES THAT BELONG TO THE QUARTER OF US A-LEVEL PEOPLE WHO TRY THEIR LUCKS OUT HERE IN PAKISTAN,OTHERWISE A 75% OF US DON'T,THE MAJOR REASON YOU DON'T FIND US HERE IN PAK.,THERE ARE A THOUSAND PLACES IN THE WORLD WHERE WE GO TO ACHIEVE DEGREES,I WON'T NAME THEM UP WASTING TIME,BUT YEAH,JUST TRY ABSORBING THIS FACT,YOUR STATS DO NOT EVEN REPRESENT HALF OF OUR A LEVEL POPULATION.So you don't judge everyone based on that quarter population out of which some get luckily into uni's while other try somewhere else.It's none of you're bussiness where the whole world ends up and into which unis and whats up with the future of others


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*dare again eh??? Really??? Bloody civilian trash??? Why dont you go eff yourself and do some part time filth job in some crappy crap coffee shop in uk to pay for some crap street university made to earn income from bloody pakis like you *

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU KNOW WHAT!!!! YOU AINNNNT NOTHIN! MOAN AND WHINNNEEE ALL YOU WANT ABOUT YOUR *****Y INTERMEDIATE LEVEL TRASH THAT CANT EVEN ENABLE YOU TO GET A CLERKS JOB YOU WANNABE PIECE OF TRASH*

- - - Updated - - -

*WHERE IN UK OR US YOU GET EH WANABE PIECE OF FILTH??? OXFORD CAMBRIDGE HARVARD???? OR SOME PIECE OF TRASH *STUDY IN UK CONSULTANTS* STREET UNIVERSITY * *HAHAHAHA JEALOUS OF YOU WORTHLESS INTERMEDIATE PASS JABRONIS??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH BLOODY PUNKS WANNABES AND JUST TO SAY ONE LAST LINE YOU PIECE OF TRASH! YOU AIIIIIINNNNT NOTHIN NOT IN PAK NOT IN UK NOT IN US YOU JUST A TRAILER CAR LIVIN DOG WASHIN GAS STATION WORKING COFFEE SHOP DISH WASHIN PIECE OF ULTIMATE WANNABE JABRONI TRASH *

- - - Updated - - -

*NO ONE IS GONNA GIVE YOU PIECES OF TRASH A DAYUUUM BE IT PAKISTANI UNIVERSITIES OR BE IT ANY GOOD FOREIGN CRAP YOURE JUST GONNA MOAAAAAAN AND WHIIINEEE ABOUT HOW YOUR PUNK CANDY MONKEY ARSEEE WAS REJECTED IN ENTRY TESTS AND EQUIVALENCE **SO KEEP ON WHININ AND BITTTCCCHIN*


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

Everybody gives us a whole lot of damn okay baby,every uni does to each of us A level people who are worthy enough for it all ? Not everything happens the way you think,everybody sure gives a lot of damn to us,Isn't it the main reason you moaning out here on the internet due to the burns you got after all of what we get and you don't ?
I strongly beleive karma would surely show people like you where you belong and makes sure how people like you end up.Thinking bad of others taking pride in your 3RD class uni's sitting out there in a 3rd world country doesn't make you any good,That's useless,I understand for you people your kemu,aimc,FJ is every thing because that's what you guys have heard of,dreamed of ever since you guys were born but wake up there is a whole lot to this world,so no more taking pride with these okay ? You ain't no good,none of your unis end up in even the top 300 uni's around the world(or even 500 except for you AKU that too comes in the very last),So then whats up with all that pride of yours,I mean what for ? calm your **** down.And then there's you telling us oxford,Cambridge,Harvard doesn't take us ? WAKE UP THEY DO ( Now,you can go cry alone in a corner because THIS TOO IS A FACT) Too bad,i know right ? after all the world doesn't listen to you,you see ? In the end it's gonna be you whose gonna wash dogs for the americans,so much pride would even take that job from you,be prepared enough for your future,come on you wouldn't wanna die starving with no money in pockets 'eh ?
You better shut yourself now,Alright ? Enough Already.And better try healing all the burns i gave you with the facts that I hit you,I know you piece of trash won't able to ever get through all of this and won't accept it either but maybe give it a try in future,gonna be better for your own self and will make you be able to accept the world the way it is.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

This argument is too [FONT=arial, sans-serif-light, sans-serif]inconsequential, On one hand we have a person (Shane Warney) suffering from congenital narcissism telling everyone that A level folks are inferior whereas FSC ones are superior and A level people only get into lowly universities like BPP and end up abroad only with a minimal pay ( which is absolutely incorrect) , And on the other hand we have a person (Mehreen Mazhar) who is saying that those who do FSC only end up in Pakistani universities where as A level students go to Universities abroad and on a larger scale Unis in Pakistan don't amount to much (Which is absolutely Incorrect). 
The thing is those who do A levels do indeed get into universities abroad because their system of education is applicable for universities from many different countries simply because A levels is a general education system followed internationally rather than locally like FSC ,quite alot of students go to IVY leagues but quite alot of them stay at home and attend universities close to home because of socio-economic problems etc.( Not everyone gets a scholarship to go abroad and not everyone is rich).A levels and FSC are 2 very different education systems, Both are hard and equal in terms of study, you need to work hard in both to get into good universities, These two systems are not at all inferior to one another they are for the most part equal, Yes bribery and cheating are part of FSC but in the big picture they dont really amount to much when applying to good universities like LUMS/NUST/KEMU/GIKI etc. Now the reality of the situation is that most Pakistani universities accept FSC and A levels on an equal scale and ON MERIT ONLY, there is no FSC/A levels for most universities, there is an equivalence of grades ( for equality of percentage to devise up merit), an entrance exam and an interview through which most students are characterized based on merit and behavior. For Medicine the picture is completely different, And I mean that in the most strict manner. To pursue medicine in Pakistan the merit is always high, the grades must be near perfect be it A level or FSC. The reason why A levels students dont get into govt med schools is because of the MCAT, Yes the MCAT and not the IBCC equivalence, The MCAT is quite taxing and unfair towards the A level student is because it does not implement materiel or scheme of the A level books, That is IMO quite fair because from the looks of it the govt intends trust its own education system rather than supporting an international system which are in the hands of another country. 
Now saying that Pakistani universities don't amount to much is unfair and not correct at all, getting into good Universities in Pakistan is very very very very hard, For KEMU/AIMC/FJMC you grades must be perfect, For LUMS SAT must be perfect, For NUST NET must be perfect, and so goes on the list. Not even getting into these universities you (@ Mehreen Mazhar) are saying that these universities are 3rd class, In my opinion you are no more better than Shane Warney by saying this.Getting into these universities are not a walk in the park, For A levels and FSC the effort is equal and unrelenting, Do not try to belittle that. 
@Shane Warney you need to stop acting like you own the world, Yes most people don't get into 'AMC' but do try to appreciate that all students work hard on equal footing to achieve excellence be it FSC or A levels. [/FONT]


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Skandril said:


> This argument is too inconsequential, On one hand we have a person (Shane Warney) suffering from congenital narcissism telling everyone that A level folks are inferior whereas FSC ones are superior and A level people only get into lowly universities like BPP and end up abroad only with a minimal pay ( which is absolutely incorrect) , And on the other hand we have a person (Mehreen Mazhar) who is saying that those who do FSC only end up in Pakistani universities where as A level students go to Universities abroad and on a larger scale Unis in Pakistan don't amount to much (Which is absolutely Incorrect).
> The thing is those who do A levels do indeed get into universities abroad because their system of education is applicable for universities from many different countries simply because A levels is a general education system followed internationally rather than locally like FSC ,quite alot of students go to IVY leagues but quite alot of them stay at home and attend universities close to home because of socio-economic problems etc.( Not everyone gets a scholarship to go abroad and not everyone is rich).A levels and FSC are 2 very different education systems, Both are hard and equal in terms of study, you need to work hard in both to get into good universities, These two systems are not at all inferior to one another they are for the most part equal, Yes bribery and cheating are part of FSC but in the big picture they dont really amount to much when applying to good universities like LUMS/NUST/KEMU/GIKI etc. Now the reality of the situation is that most Pakistani universities accept FSC and A levels on an equal scale and ON MERIT ONLY, there is no FSC/A levels for most universities, there is an equivalence of grades ( for equality of percentage to devise up merit), an entrance exam and an interview through which most students are characterized based on merit and behavior. For Medicine the picture is completely different, And I mean that in the most strict manner. To pursue medicine in Pakistan the merit is always high, the grades must be near perfect be it A level or FSC. The reason why A levels students dont get into govt med schools is because of the MCAT, Yes the MCAT and not the IBCC equivalence, The MCAT is quite taxing and unfair towards the A level student is because it does not implement materiel or scheme of the A level books, That is IMO quite fair because from the looks of it the govt intends trust its own education system rather than supporting an international system which are in the hands of another country.
> Now saying that Pakistani universities don't amount to much is unfair and not correct at all, getting into good Universities in Pakistan is very very very very hard, For KEMU/AIMC/FJMC you grades must be perfect, For LUMS SAT must be perfect, For NUST NET must be perfect, and so goes on the list. Not even getting into these universities you (@ Mehreen Mazhar) are saying that these universities are 3rd class, In my opinion you are no more better than Shane Warney by saying this.Getting into these universities are not a walk in the park, For A levels and FSC the effort is equal and unrelenting, Do not try to belittle that.
> @Shane Warney you need to stop acting like you own the world, Yes most people don't get into 'AMC' but do try to appreciate that all students work hard on equal footing to achieve excellence be it FSC or A levels.


Completely agree with every point you made. Pretty much sums up the entire FSC/A level debate!
As for Shane, the 'dukaan' he keeps talking about, hate to break it to you bro, you aren't going to a government school either. AMC costs over 1.5 lac annually and with hostel or other dues like, books etc, it crosses 2 lacs. And it means even less if you are entering on the reserved PC seats because you aren't even competing with everyone openly. So no, not as impressed as we are with people going to actual gov schools. Stop sounding like you achieved the impossible.


----------



## mehreen mazhar (Oct 2, 2014)

Skandril said:


> This argument is too inconsequential, On one hand we have a person (Shane Warney) suffering from congenital narcissism telling everyone that A level folks are inferior whereas FSC ones are superior and A level people only get into lowly universities like BPP and end up abroad only with a minimal pay ( which is absolutely incorrect) , And on the other hand we have a person (Mehreen Mazhar) who is saying that those who do FSC only end up in Pakistani universities where as A level students go to Universities abroad and on a larger scale Unis in Pakistan don't amount to much (Which is absolutely Incorrect).
> The thing is those who do A levels do indeed get into universities abroad because their system of education is applicable for universities from many different countries simply because A levels is a general education system followed internationally rather than locally like FSC ,quite alot of students go to IVY leagues but quite alot of them stay at home and attend universities close to home because of socio-economic problems etc.( Not everyone gets a scholarship to go abroad and not everyone is rich).A levels and FSC are 2 very different education systems, Both are hard and equal in terms of study, you need to work hard in both to get into good universities, These two systems are not at all inferior to one another they are for the most part equal, Yes bribery and cheating are part of FSC but in the big picture they dont really amount to much when applying to good universities like LUMS/NUST/KEMU/GIKI etc. Now the reality of the situation is that most Pakistani universities accept FSC and A levels on an equal scale and ON MERIT ONLY, there is no FSC/A levels for most universities, there is an equivalence of grades ( for equality of percentage to devise up merit), an entrance exam and an interview through which most students are characterized based on merit and behavior. For Medicine the picture is completely different, And I mean that in the most strict manner. To pursue medicine in Pakistan the merit is always high, the grades must be near perfect be it A level or FSC. The reason why A levels students dont get into govt med schools is because of the MCAT, Yes the MCAT and not the IBCC equivalence, The MCAT is quite taxing and unfair towards the A level student is because it does not implement materiel or scheme of the A level books, That is IMO quite fair because from the looks of it the govt intends trust its own education system rather than supporting an international system which are in the hands of another country.
> Now saying that Pakistani universities don't amount to much is unfair and not correct at all, getting into good Universities in Pakistan is very very very very hard, For KEMU/AIMC/FJMC you grades must be perfect, For LUMS SAT must be perfect, For NUST NET must be perfect, and so goes on the list. Not even getting into these universities you (@ Mehreen Mazhar) are saying that these universities are 3rd class, In my opinion you are no more better than Shane Warney by saying this.Getting into these universities are not a walk in the park, For A levels and FSC the effort is equal and unrelenting, Do not try to belittle that.
> @Shane Warney you need to stop acting like you own the world, Yes most people don't get into 'AMC' but do try to appreciate that all students work hard on equal footing to achieve excellence be it FSC or A levels.


I'm sorry i know,As i said,I understand the fact that Uni's like kemu,Aimc and Nust are uni's that you dream of and as far as pakistan is concerned these are the best uni's in pak,Every paki knows about it and talks about it,So being a paki. And getting into these uni's makes you guys and your parents feel proud and I completely understand the fact that getting there ain't easy giving tough competition to your fellow fsc ones,It probably is my mistake comparing them to internationally recognized uni's because that is not even a comparison,They stand out differently as international ones and uni's here in pak stand out as national ones,So yeah for you guys thay stand up as the national best ones,I understand that too.And yes,I didn't ever say that fsc ones don't get out of pakistan all I ever said simply applies to the A level ones,There are fsc ones out there but they play a very small role in this picture,There's just a minority of them so didn't mention much.All I ever said was to give befitting replies to this person Shayne out here whose opinion is infront of you all which was full of delusions .The only reason I had to pick up flaws in your system,exaggerate them and compare it to the international ones was because the intl. system are the ones we chose as our source of high school degrees and nobody's got right to judge us on that basis.
Thank You,your reply is a very neutral one.


----------

